# Collected Philosophy and Apologetics Audio/Video Links



## CatechumenPatrick (May 31, 2010)

Over the past few years I've scoured the internet for all the philosophy and apologetics audio/video lectures, conferences, courses, interviews, etc., that I can find. I've focused mainly on getting media beyond the introductory level--which is quite hard to find--as well as media that relates to issues in philosophy of religion, epistemology, and the like, that's relevant to Christianity. I've compiled the list of links, with some annotations, online here: *https://sites.google.com/site/paphilosophy/home/philosophy-and-theology-audio-video-links*

I do not know of any other collection of philosophy links anywhere near this size--at least, I haven't found any. So I expect this might be invaluable for some of you. I listen to this media at work (I'm thankful that I have a job which allows it!), commuting, and working out or doing yard work, and I suspect that if you listened to 30-40 hours a week, these links would last you at least ten years or so (not including the theology links I've also included at the bottom). I hope this benefits some of you. Please do send it to people you know that would be interested, and let me know if I missed any.


----------



## Peairtach (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for this great work, Patrick.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jun 2, 2010)

I should note that some of the links were originally found here on PB, so thank you to those who posted them. 

Also, I've added more links to courses in logic, medieval philosophy, and Robert Brandom's lectures and course on Wilfrid Sellars, plus more theology audio links. I will continue to update it if/when I find more sites.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 2, 2010)

As if I didn't already have enough stuff to listen to! Oh well, can't hurt to have more.


----------



## goodnews (Jun 2, 2010)

What a great resource! Thanks.


----------

